# Hood scoops - 1969



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey all,

Question: What is a fair price for a set of OEM NOS non-RAM Air hood scoops for a 69??? I found an unmolested pair for $150 but I think that is high but since I'm new to this whole GTO scene I figured I'd ask the masses here.

Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

The new reproductions are 80 bucks a pr. I have seen nice used pairs at the swap meets in the 40 to 60 dollar range.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you kind sir, that's what I figured. Dan


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i dont know about the 69's but the repro scoops on the 66' have to go on a repro hood, they will not fit correctly on an original hood and and the original scoops will not fit correctly on a repro hood.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Good point, didn't think of that.

Thanks, Dan



Instg8ter said:


> i dont know about the 69's but the repro scoops on the 66' have to go on a repro hood, they will not fit correctly on an original hood and and the original scoops will not fit correctly on a repro hood.


----------

